# Neue Kamera für Sony A-Mount



## RKurzhals (10. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
aktuell besitze ich eine Sony Alpha 230. Diese hat einen 10 MPixel CCD-Sensor, und einen klassischen Spiegel. Als Einsteigerkamera wurden Ihr einige SLR-Funktionen "verwehrt".
Dennoch bin ich mit den Fotos sehr zufrieden - der Farbumfang reicht bei ausreichender Belichtung über den RGB-Farbraum hinaus (das ist nicht spektakulär, aber unerreicht für einfache und Handy-Knipsen). Die Auflösung ist selbst mit Minolta-"Altglas" kein Thema, mit den Farbkontrasten bin ich zufrieden. Ich "belichte" allerdings meine Aufnahmen per lightroom, die Qualität der Kamera-jpg's ist mitunter nicht zufriedenstellend. 
Da ich mittlerweile einige Objektive für diese Kamera habe, würde ich gern beim Bajonett bleiben, und auch nicht erheblich mehr in einen neuen body investieren, als meine Objektive gekostet haben. Zur Zeit habe ich die A77 II bzw. die A68 in die engere Auswahl genommen. Beide haben einen modernen Sensor mit höherer Auflösung, bieten mehr Möglichkeiten in der Bedienung, haben auch Schwächen. Die in meinen Augen größte Schwäche betrifft alle Cams, nämlich deren sogenannte Displays (egal ob im Sucher oder auf der Rückseite). Ich würde das eher als "Ratebild" bezeichnen. Weder Auflösung noch Farbdarstellung ist geeignet, mit wenigen Bedienungen ein Foto zu beurteilen. Das ist nicht wirklich schlimm aus der Sicht eines ehemaligen Filmfotografen, doch selbst ich als "blutiger Amateur" frage mich, mit welchen Prioritäten die Kamerahersteller ihre Produkte weiter entwickeln. 
Aus dieser Sicht ist die größte Schwäche der vermutlich nicht mehr lange gepflegten A-Bajonett-Kameras von Sonys deren Displays.
Was sagt Ihr zum Unterschied A77 zu A68? Erstere hat ja ihr GPS in V II verloren, und letztere bietet in den technischen Daten nur geringe Unterschiede zum deutlich älteren Modell an. 
Alle anderen Alternativen laufen (aus meiner Sicht) eher auf einen kompletten Wechsel hinaus. Sony ist zwar ein Vorreiter im Hinsicht auf den entscheidenden Baustein - den Sensor - doch sollte der Rest auch stimmig sein. Beispielsweise bei Fuji könnte ich mit einer APS-C-Kamera und zwei (Zoom-) Objektiven nicht unglücklicher sein als derzeit bei Sony. Deren Bedienphilosophie ist zudem vielfach besser, wenn man selbst aktiv Einfluß auf die Art der Belichtung nehmen will.


----------



## Digicat (10. Juni 2016)

Servus Rolf

Wie du schon geschrieben hast, daß A-Bajonett (Minolta) wird höchstwahrscheinlich nicht mehr weiter ausgebaut bzw. eingestellt.
Aus diesem Grund würde ich Dir zur A6000 bzw. A6300 raten, wenn es bei APS-C bleiben soll. Wenn KB dann A7II. Die Objektive würden sich ja adaptieren lassen.

Oder halt gänzlich von Sony weg ... nur wohin ?
Fuji, Olympus oder Panasonic ?

Da ich mit mFT (Olympus & Panasonic) unterwegs bin wäre das vielleicht eine Alternative ?

Geld mußt da wie dort in die Hand nehmen.

Sag mal was zu deinen bevorzugten Motiven und deiner Fotografiergewohnheiten ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Teich4You (10. Juni 2016)

Ich finde Fotos machen muss schnell gehen und trotzdem gute Ergebnisse liefern.
Daher finde ich schnelle Auslöser gut und eine möglichst automatische Einstellung die man vll noch etwas feinjustieren kann.

Wenn du eher auf Zeitraffer, Sternenhimmel oder Makro stehst muss man vll anders an die Sache rangehen.


----------



## Digicat (10. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> Ich finde Fotos machen muss schnell gehen und trotzdem gute Ergebnisse liefern.
> Daher finde ich schnelle Auslöser gut und eine möglichst automatische Einstellung die man vll noch etwas feinjustieren kann.
> 
> Wenn du eher auf Zeitraffer, Sternenhimmel oder Makro stehst muss man vll anders an die Sache rangehen.


Warum muß das schnell gehen ?
OOC (OutOffCam), also keine Bearbeitung extern am PC ?
Gibt es noch langsame Auslöser ?
Den P-Modus gibt es meines Wissens bei jeder Kamera. Einige haben sogar einen i-Modus (=Intelligente-Automatik = vollautomatische Motiv-Programmwahl)

Ich würde meinen, wenn Rolf von einer DSLR kommt, weiß er von welchen Möglichkeiten er spricht ...

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## Teich4You (10. Juni 2016)

Nö keine Bearbeitung. The real Deal sozusagen. Und schnell, weil mein Motiv vielleicht abhaut 
Ist doch alles cool. Warum soll ich meine Meinung nicht erzählen?


----------



## Digicat (10. Juni 2016)

Teich4You schrieb:


> ( ... ) Warum soll ich meine Meinung nicht erzählen?


Alles gut .. paßt schon.



Teich4You schrieb:


> Nö keine Bearbeitung. The real Deal sozusagen. Und schnell, weil mein Motiv vielleicht abhaut


Sind halt Eigenschaften einer DSLR oder DSLM (Spiegellose), aber auch Bridgekameras sind heute dazu in der Lage. 

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## mitch (10. Juni 2016)

Digicat schrieb:


> Alles gut .. paßt schon.


 

Hi Flo,
knipsen oder Bilder machen ist ein großer Unterschied - macht aber nix


----------



## Teich4You (10. Juni 2016)

Ich akzeptiere.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
die meisten Bilder entstehen im Urlaub, dicht gefolgt von unserem zu Hause. Nach wie vor entstehen die meisten Fotos spontan, und plane weniger (Lichtsituation, keine Aufheller/Blitze etc, manchmal mit Stativ). Wenn ich mal ein Motiv entdecke, dann mache ich nur wenige oder eine Aufnahme davon. Auf diese Weise habe ich etwa 2000 Aufnahmen/Jahr. Mit knapp der Hälfte beschäftige ich mich, und etwa 500 Bilder verbleiben für die Ausgabe auf dem gemeinsamen Ordner. 
Ich werde wohl auch in Zukunft nicht professioneller an die Fotografie herangehen. Die Mehrzahl der Motive ist eher statischer Natur, gefolgt von Fotos auf Feiern und ähnlichen Ereignissen. Da fühle ich mich am meisten wohl mit der spontanen Fotografie "aus der Hand".
Festbrennweiten haben für mich eine disziplinierende Wirkung. Da entstehen bei mir bessere Fotos, weil man zwangsweise mehr um das Motiv herumläuft. Die Zooms liefern in ihren Extremeinstellungen zudem oft weniger schöne Aufnahmen ab (mein altes SAM 18-55/3,5-5,6 wie das neue Sigma 17-70/2,8-4). 
Ich werde mich wohl noch ein wenig belesen. Derzeit habe ich noch kein "Killerargument" für oder gegen einen Wechsel, oder für ein bestimmtes Modell. An meiner aktuellen Kamera nervt mich ein wenig der wacklige Spiegel und die höhenversetzte Anzeige im Sucher (da er kein "live-view" hat, ist das besonders ärgerlich, gerade bei Hochformat, wo einem dann von den 2600 Pixeln noch mal welche verloren gehen). Ich bin mir auch bewußt, dass eine höhere Auflösung bei gleicher Sensorgröße mehr Konzentration und Sorgfalt erfordern wird, soll die Qualität der Aufnahmen auch besser werden.


----------



## RKurzhals (14. Juni 2016)

Hallo nochmal,
bei Sonys A-mount habe ich tatsächlich nur die Wahl zwischen A77 II und A68 (wobei die SLT-Kameras an sich schon technisch interessant sind), der Rest der Kameras ist bedeutend älter. Die Unterschiede zwischen beiden sind, wenn man dem I-Net traut, nicht groß hinsichtlich Preis/Leistung, man muß sich halt entscheiden. Von den Mitbewerbern im Kameramarkt habe ich Abstand genommen.
Die A6000/6300 sind durchaus interessant, da werde ich mich weiter belesen. E/A-mount Adapter kosten nicht die Welt, da kann man sich mal kundig machen. 
Aus diesem Grund ist auch die A7 II interessant, aber halt auch eine neue Preisklasse, bei allen damit verbundenen Vorteilen .
So wie ich mich belesen habe, bringt ein Umstieg in jedem Fall einiges im Hinblick auf die Fotoqualität. Es liegt nun an mir, in Richtung ausgereiztes APS-C-System zu gehen, oder an KB-Format zu denken (Danke, Helmut). Letzteres ist interessant im Hinblick auf meine Objektive, das könnte sich dort auszahlen. Ich geh' noch mal in mich. 
Ich hab' erst mal entschieden, meinem Sigma 70-300/ 4..5,6 Macro DG ein zweites Leben zu gönnen, obwohl ich als Ersatz ein Minolta 100-300 APO habe. Beide unterscheiden sich nicht sehr stark in der Abbildungsleistung, aber sehr wohl in der Bedienung und im Funktionsumfang (Blende, Makro und auch Bildqualität fürs Sigma, die gummierten Einstellringe und der Einstellbereich klar fürs Minolta - schade ums Glas beim Sigma).
Im nächsten Schritt werde ich mich von einigen Objektiven trennen (wobei es mich nicht schmerzt, da Geld zu verlieren - die Erfahrung, was damit geht, und was nicht, war es wert). Dazu gehört ein Rokkor MD 50/1,7 (linkes Bild, beide 1:1-Ausschnitte). Das Sumpfblutauge im rechten Bild ist mit einem Minolta 50/1,4 aufgenommen - beide Objektive sind gut, letzteres bis "unendlich" .
Man kann konsequenter in Richtung Qualität gehen als ich, wobei man dann auch an den Rest denken sollte wie Stative & anderes Zubehör. Ich bin gerade mal von den Möglichkeiten einer besseren Kamera überzeugt, und werde nur langsam mehr lernen, daher lohnt sich wohl eine deutliche Verbesserung meines derzeitigen Gehäuses (verbunden mit der Hoffnung auf Haltbarkeit). Derzeit sind Objektive eher nicht gefragt, weil die damit verbundenen Kameras nicht boomen - also eine Gelegenheit, sich zu verbessern.


----------



## RKurzhals (20. Juni 2016)

Hallo,
nach weiteren Recherchen tendiere ich zur Alpha 77 II. Diese bietet mehr Fotofunktionen, von denen ich Wasserwaage, Fernsteuerung, Serienbildrate und WLAN am erwähnenswertesten finde (das sind aktuell 350 € Aufpreis gegenüber der Alpha 68).
Die preiswerteren Alphas im SLT-Design sind alle eine Verbesserung meines aktuellen Status, weisen allerdings auch Schwächen auf. Als Besitzer einer Kamera mit wenigen Autofokus-Feldern und -Optionen bin ich nicht geneigt, in ein Modell mit wenigen AF-Feldern bzw. einer umständlicheren Bedienung Geld zu investieren. 
Als Vollformat-Optionen für's A-Bajonett gibt es noch die Alpha 99 und die 900 (letztere ist eine "echte" SLR). Beide liegen (auch gebraucht) in einem preislichen Rahmen, der einen Systemwechsel nahelegt.
So warte ich auf einen Moment, in dem die Kamera meines Wunsches billiger wird; oder ich trenne mich komplett vom Sony-System. Es ist durchaus eine Alternative, ein 24MP-KB-System mit Altglas bzw. preiswerten Linsen zu erwerben. Für ein solches System bin ich zu mehr Kompromissen bereit, da beispielsweise bei Nikon oder Canon die Objektive auch an aktuelle, aber teure Kameras passen. Die Mängel älterer Optiken in der Abbildungsleistung sind gar nicht so schlimm, wie sie manche Auflösungstest a la "USAF" oder "EV" alias Blendenstufen per Kamera-jpg suggerieren. Wenn man wie ich nicht die maximale Auflösung und Leistung herauskitzeln will, dann macht ein alternatives Vollformat-System durchaus Sinn gegen ein aktuelles APS-C-System. Für eine gute Variante des letzteren braucht man schon bessere oder aktuelle Optiken. Noch habe ich nicht in dieser Richtung recherchiert.
Ein weiteres Beispiel: mein Minolta-Tele 100-300 bringt nicht mehr Details vom Mond als das Sigma Macro 70-300 ... (zweites Bild). Um bessere Bilder zu bekommen, bedarf es anderer Belichtungs- (Spiegelschlag) und Fokusoptionen (wenn ich damit gespielt hätte, gäbe es auch bessere Aufnahmen). ich hoffe, dass meine Beiträge nicht nur mir bei der Entscheidung für eine Verbesserung eines aktuellen Systems helfen - das war zumindest die Absicht der posts. Ich halte Euch auf dem laufenden, was meine Entscheidung betrifft - vermutlich dauert's noch eine Weile.


----------



## mitch (20. Juni 2016)

Hi Rolf,

kennst du die Seite vom Ken Rockwell   ==> http://www.kenrockwell.com/tech/reviews.htm




RKurzhals schrieb:


> ... die Objektive auch an aktuelle, aber teure Kameras passen


z.B. F-Bajonett seit 1959 bei nikon ==> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/F-Bajonett


----------



## RKurzhals (21. Juni 2016)

Hallo Mitch,
hab' vielen Dank für den link, da gibt es viel Interessantes zu lesen, und erst recht gibt es das zu Ken Rockwell selbst. Eine interessante Ressource ist auch Dyxum, von der aus man zu weiteren Seiten und Reviews gelangt, wenn es mal nicht "Colorfoto" etc sein sollen, wobei man dort auch Informationen erhält.
Ich werde mir Zeit lassen, ein neues System zu erwerben - und mal ein paar aktuelle Kameras in die Hand nehmen, um die Sache zu beschleunigen.
Nikon hatte ich schon als "Filmversion" (F55; bis zum Sommer 2011, als mir die Cam in die Leiblach fiel), mit zwei Sigma-Zoom-Objektiven. Das war damals ein etwas zeitaufwändigerer Lernprozeß im Hinblick auf "bessere Fotos", wobei ich vieles erst im "Digitalzeitalter" gelernt habe. Ich schau' erst mal, ob ich bei Sony glücklich werde.


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Juli 2016)

Hallo allerseits,
meine Entscheidung ist zugunsten der A7 gefallen. Der Nachfolger A7 II weist noch erhebliche Vorzüge wie die Bildstabilisierung, ein robusteres Gehäuse, mehr Funktionstasten mit Eigenbelegung, eine bessere Ergonomie (Auslöserposition, Einstellräder) auf, auf die man verzichten kann (bei +50% Aufpreis). Bei dem gleichen Aufpreis kann ich auch ein Nikon (600D/610D) oder Canon-System anfangen.
Ich will mir also die A7 besorgen, und mit Adapter einen Teil meiner Objektive weiternutzen (welche, hängt von den praktischen Erfahrungen ab).
Damit lande ich bei einem System, dass auf Augenhöhe zu meiner alten Film-SLR ist (mit den feinen Unterschieden zur Digi-Kam).
Ich habe mich bewußt von höheren Bildgrößen verabschiedet (A7R, A7RII). Höhere Auflösung bedeutet auch mehr Stabilität, will man diese konkret umsetzen. Der zweite wichtige Aspekt wird dann auch die Optik (Objektive), und ab dann wird es ja wirklich teurer. Derzeit (mit 10 MP) kann ich 50er Poster an die Wand hängen, wenn die Belichtung optimal war - mehr brauche ich wirklich nicht.
Ältere SLR-Objektive sind für 24 MP-Vollformat-Sensoren sehr wahrscheinlich noch sehr gut ausgelegt. Das kann ich selbst mit meiner 10 MP-APS-C-Kamera (der fotografierte Ausschnitt paßt perfekt) nachvollziehen. Anhängend mal eine Reihe mit Minolta 50/1,4 Festbrennweite; Sigma 70-300 mm Makro...; Minolta APO 100-300 mm. Über die Objektentfernung und die Makrofunktion sind die ersten beiden Aufnahmen vergleichbar, die letztere weist trotz größerer Entfernung und "Makromangels" dennoch mehr Details als die Sigma-Aufnahme auf (und das ist kein Fokus- oder Belichtungsfehler).
Das ist auch meine Botschaft - eine 24 MP-Vollformatkamera ist vermutlich einer derzeit beliebigen APS-C-Variante klar überlegen. Die Optik (Objektive) wird erst dann limitierend, wenn man noch höhere Auflösungen will (Vignettierung/Randauflösung etc kann ich nicht beurteilen, das sind allerdings nur Argumente für einige Motive). Damit relativieren sich die Preise bei SONY für A7 und A77 II in einer für die A77 II ungünstigen Weise. Fairerweise muss man hinzufügen, dass der Sony A zu E-Adapter auch noch mal Geld kostet (130 bzw. 200 €).


----------



## Digicat (8. Juli 2016)

Servus Rolf

Da hast eine gute Auswahl getroffen.

Gratulation zur A7.

Hier oder hier kannst dich bei eventuellen Unklarheiten schlau machen.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## RKurzhals (22. Juli 2016)

Hallo Helmut,
hab' vielen Dank für Deine Glückwünsche. Inzwischen besitze ich eine A7, zusammen mit dem Kit-Objektiv. 
Die ersten Gehversuche waren nicht einfach. Mittlerweile komme ich mit vielen Funktionen klar und verwackele weniger (man merkt, dass die A7 keinen Bildstabilisator hat im Gegensatz zur A230 - und selbst ein "OSS"-Objektiv gleicht das nicht aus). Sowohl die Bedienung als auch die Bilder gefallen mir um Längen besser. Das betrifft selbst Bildausschnitte innerhalb des "APS-C-Kreises" bei guter Belichtung. So weit meine subjektive Meinung zum Thema.
Die ersten Tests lösten einige "aha-Effekte" aus. Den größten Funktionsumfang der Kamera "erntet" man beim Einsatz eines E-Objektivs. Mit dem Spiegelvorsatz (LA-EA4) fallen viele aus mir nicht klaren Gründen weg. So arbeitet die Kamera dann nur noch mit dem Phasen-AF des Adapters (und es gibt keine AF-Feld-Wahl des Sensors mehr, ebenso keine Fokuslupe im manuellen Modus). Da die Kontrastanzeige an den scharf gestellten Kanten ohne Zoom weiterhin funktioniert, kann man das verschmerzen. 
Manuelles Blitzen funktioniert jetzt auch wieder mit meinem alten Blitz, da ich mir einen Adapter besorgt habe. 
Bis ISO 800 hat man noch einigermaßen Zeichnung in dunklen Bereichen, oberhalb rauscht es. Das ist etwa der Faktor 4 gegenüber meiner alten Kamera (beide haben vergleichbare Pixelgrößen) - alle Achtung, was 4 Jahre Zeitunterschied ausmachen!
Ich könnte jetzt wieder Bilder anhängen, aber ich laß das mal. Vergleichbaren Motive gelingen mir mit der A7 bereits jetzt besser als mit der A230. Die Möglichkeiten der richtigen Scharfstellung sind besser, die Lichtempfindlichkeit ist höher. Die RAW-Dateien sind jetzt >20 MB groß, das ist im direkten Verhältnis zur Bildinformation.


----------



## Digicat (23. Juli 2016)

Servus Rolf

Danke für die Schilderung deiner ersten Gehversuche. Vielleicht zieht ja der eine oder andere User durch deinen Bericht auch eine A7 in Betracht.

Möchte gerne noch für Interessenten ergänzen, daß die A7II (24MP), A7sII (12MP) und die A7rII (42MP) die aktuellen Kamera-Gehäuse sind.
Auch wird laufend das E-Mount-Objektiv-Angebot ausgebaut. So sollen heuer noch 6 Objektive erscheinen.

Aber wie Rolf auch geschrieben, kann man die A-Mount (alte Minolta- und Sony-Objektive) Objektive mittels Adapter, wenn auch mit Einschränkungen auch anschließen.
Auch lassen sich alte (FD) und neue Canon (EF) Objektive mit (Metabone Smart- bzw. Speedbooster) adaptieren, selbst alte Leica-Objektive kann man mittels Adapter anschließen.

Die A7xxx gilt als "Altglas"-Kamera. Fast alles läßt sich an Ihr adaptieren.

Liebe Grüße
Helmut


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Aug. 2016)

Hallo Helmut,
es würde mich freuen, den einen oder anderen für ein KB-Format bewegen zu können. 
Bei meiner A230 habe ich mit der Zeit erlebt, wie gemein die herstellerseitige Beschneidung auf "Einstiegsmodell" sein kann. So ist man auf die AF-Fähigkeiten der Kamera angewiesen; oder braucht ruhige Szenen, und ein paar mehr Aufnahmen bei manueller Fokussierung. Bei der A7 bin ich am Lernen, was alles möglich ist.
Die Adaptionsfähigkeit von SONY-E ist tatsächlich besser, weil der Spiegelkasten fehlt - damit sind die Adapter länger, und sie können bei richtiger Ausführung bis Unendlich fokussieren.
Ich selbst habe außer dem SONY-Adapter einen einfachen Minolta MD/MC-Adapter, und noch einen für SONY-A - und beide funktionieren bis Unendlich. Bislang bin ich von meiner neuen Kamera begeistert. Ich bin der Meinung, bessere Bilder hinzubekommen. Der Qualitätssprung ist meiner Meinung nach nur teilweise in dem neuen Sensor begründet. Das Freistellen von Objekten, das "Einfrieren" von bewegten Objekten und das Spiel mit der Schärfentiefe erfordert mehr Konzentration, bringt aber bessere Fotos hervor (weil die Kamera mich dabei mehr unterstützt). Diesmal hänge ich ein paar Aufnahmen an. Es handelt sich durchweg um Ausschnitte, nahe an der Auflösungsgrenze des Sensors (also 1:1 im Hinblick auf die angezeigten Pixel). Die Aufnahmen sind mit einem "Normalobjektiv" (Minolta 50/1.4) erstellt wurden, ausgenommen das __ Hechtkraut.


----------



## RKurzhals (1. Sep. 2016)

Hallo,
ich bin mit meiner Anschaffung mehr als zufrieden . Die Bedienung gestaltet sich sehr intuitiv, und es gibt viele Internet-Ratschläge zudem. Zusätzlich gibt es ein ganz gutes Handbuch (von Martin Vieten), welches mir hilft. 
Mittlerweile habe ich die Kamerafunktionen halbwegs verstanden. Ich werde vermutlich tatsächlich die beiden belegbaren Grundfunktionen programmieren (weil: ISO/Blende/Belichtungszeit hat man ja im Überblick, aber Belichtungsmodi etc überfordern mich).
Ich freue mich sehr, konsequent auf KB-Format umgestiegen zu sein. Mit "Fokus-peaking" kann man sehr gut exakt fokussieren, für Sportfotografen ist dies allerdings keine Option. Diese müssen entweder mehr Geld ausgeben, oder auf einen anderen Hertseller ausweichen.
Der Adapter LA-EA4 von Sony bietet einen schnellen und guten Autofokus "alter Manier". Alle meine "A-Objektive" funktionieren damit. Wer diesen Adapter nicht braucht, spart einiges an Geld mit einfacheren Adaptern. Ich stelle mal einige Aufnahmen aus meinem letzten Urlaub ein - einige Motive wären durchaus geeignet für den Fotowettbewerb. Sie sind nicht gut, aber nach meinem Verständnis vorzeigbar. Alle Aufnahmen hätte man mit "Altglas" und manuellen Einstellungen aufnehmen können - teilweise habe ich das getan.


----------



## RKurzhals (28. Jan. 2017)

Hallo allerseits,
mit einer teuren Fotoausrüstung wird man natürlich kein Profi . Aus diesem Grunde möchte ich nach knapp einem Jahr eine Rückmeldung zu meiner Kamerawahl geben.
Ich habe mich ja für eine A7 (das günstigste digitale KB-Modell ?) entschieden.
Ich bin mit meiner Wahl nach wie vor zufrieden. Sie hat mich zu weiteren Ausgaben geführt. Dies betrifft ein Stativ, diverse Adapter und Objektive im Telebereich, wo ich mir zwei preiswerte Canons aus der "L-Serie" besorgt habe. Diese bieten gar nicht mehr Brennweite als mein Sigma oder Minolta-Tele, aber deutlich mehr Bildqualität unter vergleichbaren Aufnahmebedingungen. Obwohl ich jetzt eine Kamera ohne Bildstabilisator mit zwei Objektiven ohne selbigen gekoppelt habe, macht das Fotografieren damit Spaß. Meine "Alt-Teles" sind verkauft. Ich kann nicht beurteilen, ob ein 6000er System von Sony für mich besser gewesen wäre. Im Vergleich zum A-Bajonett habe ich klar gewonnen, weil man da beim Hersteller hätte bleiben müssen. Gegenüber einem konsequenten Wechsel zu einem anderen Kamera-Hersteller gibt es keinen Preisvorteil. Im Gegenteil, die Ergonomie der Sonys finde ich gut, die Bildqualität ebenso.
So lange nicht besondere AF-Funktionalitäten etc gefragt sind, kann man durchaus bei ungewöhnlichen Kompromissen glücklich werden. Bei gutem Licht und geringeren Ansprüchen reicht auch das Handy - keine Frage.


----------



## RKurzhals (4. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,
nur eine kurze Rückmeldung aktuell. Mit AF habe ich weniger Probleme an der Kamera - über LA-EA4 und am Kit funktionieren die wichtigen Optionen wie AF-S und AF-C. Der Rest ist ein wenig Spielerei, mit weniger praktischem "Nährwert" . Ebenso enttäuscht mich der "EVF". Im M-Modus zeigt er nur an, wie der Sensor unter der aktuellen Lichtsitation belichtet wird, ist also untauglich für Blitzlichtsituationen.
Auf einmal ist meine Entscheidung, auch alte, manuelle Optiken mit Blendenring zu haben, gar nicht mehr blöde... . Man kann mit Offenblende fokussieren, und mit Wunschblende fotografieren .
In einem Drittel der Zeit habe ich die gleiche Zahl an Auslösungen wie für meine alte "A230" - das spricht für die A7. Die A7II bietet angeblich besseren AF für Fremdoptiken wie Canon EF über MC-11 etc. Das löst den Teil des "low-light" ohne Automatik nicht, und ist auch nicht so schnell wie Sony-E-Objektive, oder A-Objektive per Sony-Adapter. In der Praxis bekommt man "scharfe" Bilder eh' weniger per AF-Spezialitäten.


----------



## Digicat (5. Sep. 2017)

Auch über Metabone Speedbooster geht einiges mit Minolta und Canon, aber leider auch etwas teurer.
Es soll ja gerüchteweise bald die A7III kommen, dann wird wahrscheinlich die A7II etwas günstiger.

Im übrigen sind das sehr schöne Bilder. Am 1.Bild, ist das ein Pfaffenkapperl ?

LG
Helmut


----------



## RKurzhals (5. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Helmut, 


Digicat schrieb:


> ist das ein Pfaffenkapperl ?


genau das ist es. Die fangen gerade langsam an, rot zu werden.


----------



## Digicat (5. Sep. 2017)

Meine auch ... leider aber sehr wenige. Der Frost im April hat starke Schäden verursacht.

  

Vereinzelt sieht man mal eine Blüte, wie auf dem Bild. Leider ....

LG
Helmut


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,

habe das Thema vom Anfang an verfolgt. Nach dem meine alte Kamera ( eine Canon G11 ) im Urlaub den Geist aufgegeben hat habe ich mich auch nach was neuem umgesehen. Entschieden habe ich mich für die Sony alpha 6000 als Kit mit 16/50 + 55/210.

Habe die Kamera erst seit gestern und erst einige wenige Bilder gemacht. Muss mich mit den Funktionen der Kamera erst vertraut machen. Die Automatikfunktionen scheinen sehr gut zu sein. Bin mit den ersten Bildern sehr zufrieden.


----------



## trampelkraut (7. Sep. 2017)

Hallo, habe zum Testen ein paar Bilder mit dem 16 / 50 mm im Automatikmodus gemacht.

        in voller Auflösung kommen sie natürlich besser.


----------



## RKurzhals (7. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Roland,
das sieht nach einem guten Kauf aus ! Das SEL 55-210 ist eine interessante Linse, sowohl was die Daten als auch Tests angeht.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,

Was mir überhaubt nicht gefallen hat ist die beiliegende Bedienungsanleitung, ein DIN A 6 Handbuch in 12 Sprachen mit lediglich mal 38 Seiten in Deutsch. Alles so klein geschrieben das man zum Lesen eine Lupe braucht. Habe bei "Google" eine Anleitung mit über 300 Seiten gefunden mit der kann man schon mehr anfangen.

Von den beiden Automatikprogrammen bin ich begeistert, auch der elektronische Sucher ist Klasse. Ich wähle den Bildausschnitt schon immer lieber über den Sucher als über das Display aus.

Je länger ich mich damit befasse, umso besser gefällt mir die Handhabung der Kamera. Das einstellen verschiedener Parameter geht recht flott und unkompliziert.


----------



## RKurzhals (8. Sep. 2017)

Hallo Roland,
das war bei mir nicht anders. Im Netz gibt's eine Anleitung, ich nehme an, die hast Du gemeint. Und Martin Vieten hat ein Buch zur A6000 geschrieben... (dpunkt Verlag, ich hab' das Buch zur A7, ich finde dieses gut).
Der Sucher gefällt mir auch sehr gut - er hilft in der Dämmerung und im direkten Sonnenlicht, ist farblich annehmbar (das Display ist es gar nicht) - das sollte bei unseren Kameras nicht so verschieden sein, die A6000 hatte ich auch in der Hand. 


trampelkraut schrieb:


> gefällt mir die Handhabung der Kamera


 
Die Ergonomie ist wirklich gut, was den einfachen Zugriff auf Funktionen (auch blind mit Auge am Sucher) und die Position der Bedienelemente betrifft. Ich hatte letztens wieder eine Canon in der Hand - nichts gegen Umlernen, aber das Verteilen der wichtigen Funktionen (WB, ISO, Blende, Fokusmodus, Verschlußzeit, Bildfolgemodus) über den ganzen Body und nur ein einziges Einstellrad ist umständlicher, und erfordert zwei Hände.


----------



## RKurzhals (11. Sep. 2017)

Hallo,
mal zum derzeitigen Fazit noch ein paar Bilder. Man kann ISO-Werte jenseits der 1000 einstellen, ohne die Bilder abschreiben zu müssen. Die Vögel wurden per LA-EA4 mit einem Sigma APO-Tele aufgenommen (AF-C funktioniert da recht gut). Die __ Erdkröte (ich war fasziniert von der Färbung) und die Katze wurden mit einem MD Rokkor 50/1.7 fotografiert (das ist nun mal ein wirklich altes Objektiv, und dank seiner 6 Blendenlamellen hat es ein eigenes Bokeh - anderenfalls hätte ich es verkauft).


----------



## trampelkraut (25. Dez. 2017)

Hallo,

das Christkind hat mich erhört, und hat mir ein Makroobjektiv gebracht!

       Sony e-mount 30 / F 3,5 Makro

Ich freue mich schon auf Frühling und Sommer um Aufnahmen von Pflanzen und Kleintieren zu machen.


----------



## samorai (25. Dez. 2017)

Wir auch !


----------



## RKurzhals (18. Mai 2018)

Hallo,
nach zwei Jahren mit der A7I bin ich immer noch sehr zufrieden mit meinem Kauf. Ich habe mir Weihnachten einen Metabones EF-Adapter gegönnt (wie auch in #17 bereits von Helmut empfohlen). Mittlerweile ist die Auswahl von Sony-E-Objektiven ja eher größer als bei NiCanon (wenn man ganz böse alle "alten" außen vor läßt, und die Preise ignoriert ). Da ich nicht zu den Leuten gehöre, die einfach mal einen "Tausender" für ein Objektiv investieren, bleibt das Thema älterer bzw. gebrauchter Objektive für mich interessant.
Der Wechsel zu weiteren Canon EF-Objektiven war dank des Verkaufs meiner Sony A Objektive nicht schwer. Ich habe teilweise keinen Verlust beim Verkauf erzielt - eine interessante Erfahrung.
Bilder lade ich ja regelmäßig hoch, daher belasse ich es hier bei dem, was schon hochgeladen wurde. Rein subjektiv empfinde ich den Umstieg beispielsweise von Minolta AF 50/1.4 zu Canon EF 50/1.4 und Sigma EX DG "EF" 50/1.4 als eine echte Steigerung in der BQ. Ebenso sieht es bei längeren Brennweiten aus. Beim Weitwinkel hatte ich schon immer ein Canon EF (neben dem 28er Minolta SI), daher fehlt mir dort der Vergleich. Im Autofokus ist der Metabones-Adapter eine echte Verbesserung (bessere Abdeckung ist klar, Empfindlichkeit und Verzögerung haben mich positiv überrascht - wobei das Kit mit ~4er Blende schneller bleibt als ein 50/1.4, das allerdings mit ~2.8er Blende fokussiert - es ist letzten Endes ein marginaler Unterschied zum LA-EA4) - das will schon was heißen.


----------



## trampelkraut (8. März 2019)

Hallo, hier war lange nichts mehr los.

Da es heute seit Mittag fast ständig regnet, und das nicht schlecht habe ich mal ein paar Bilder der alpha 6000 herausgesucht.
Ich habe mich mittlerweile sehr gut an die Kamera gewöhnt und komme gut mit ihr zurecht. Mittlerweile habe ich mich vom Automatik-Modus getrennt, und benutze überwiegend die Blendenvorwahl und gelegentlich je nach Aufnahme die Zeitvorwahl.

Mit meiner Entscheidung für das APS-C Format bin ich zufrieden, es genügt meinen Ansprüchen.

Alle Bilder mit dem SEL 18 - 135


----------

